# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  S Hooks

## T. Ashley McGrew

*Just wanted to post this info from Dustin on the list serve about a source for S - Hooks 


*Just thought I would share a resource for s hooks and about any other type of hook imaginable, http://www.mightyhook.com. Mightyhook recently did a custom order of art rack hooks for us and I was really impressed by the quality of the product, the service and the price (about 20% of the price quoted by a storage system company).
If any one is interested I believe the part # created was 312SS-LV-90-HDM.

----------


## JasonO

I bought a box of standard s-hook style mighty hooks for art storage and here's what they look like:

Mighty Hook.jpg

if I had it to do again, I would have obviously custom ordered them with a narrower "s" to fit better on the rolling screens and shorter. But since a box of 1500 only cost $65 it isn't a big deal.

----------


## Rodneyna

T. Ashley, I have called about the part number to get specs on the s hooks you had made. They have been unable to find the product. Could you pass on the dimensions that have worked for your rack system? thank you!

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi, Sorry for the delay in responding. I am busy getting prepared for the PACCIN workshop to be held in San Francisco in collaboration with AIC and their annual meeting later this month. Can you open the image that oner0002 includes in his post? If so I would consider sending that to the manufacturer. If you want to find specs from the post that I forwarded from the listserve you could go back and find the original poster by searching the Archive. The main thing that I would say is that be sure to have them made long enough to give you room between the screen and the painting so they will attach easily. The picture indicates it is about four inches long with an opening of an inch or so. I would have mine made at least that long but maybe with the hook opening slightly smaller if possible. 
If you want more input you could also post your inquiry directly on the PACCIN listserve which goes right into the mail box of a bunch of knowledgeable folks. To sign up go to this address http://www.paccin.org/content.php?110-ListServe
Another option is to set up a bending jig and make them in house. I used to do that using locally purchased brazing rod back in the day...
Good luck!

----------

